

Advanced Backbone/Marionette Applications in Play 2.0 - franklovecchio
http://frank.lovecch.io/tech/playback.html

======
franklovecchio
I apologize if you're using IE to view the site :) Also, Firefox apparently
has issues with the column-count CSS property, so the code renders funny.
Webkit FTW.

